
Your Last Straw: Reusable Drinking Straw - binarymax
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/140119717/your-last-straw-reusable-drinking-straw-project
======
meatmanek
How will I carry it? Pockets won't work -- between my wallet, knife, phone,
and keys, I already have enough things in my pockets. Lint doesn't sound too
appetizing either.

If you're really concerned about straws ending up in the ocean, just don't use
a straw.

~~~
larrys
"Just don't use a straw".

Agree. Also you won't be able to take this on an airplane in carry on.

------
Groxx
There are quite a few of these already on the market - not sure why it needs
kickstarted. <http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/e59c/?srp=1> or
[http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Stainless-Steel-Drink-
Staws/...](http://www.amazon.com/Endurance-Stainless-Steel-Drink-
Staws/dp/B000AUIN18) for starters.

Personally, I'd lean for the titanium one. I've got one of the titanium
sporks, and it's _totally_ flavorless, which makes it quite a bit better for,
e.g., stirring lighter teas. Stainless steel has a bit of a flavor that comes
through with anything light.

~~~
bulltale
This was my first reaction too. What I'd like is research into the application
of these straws? Do most of them stay in first-world countries? Or are these
in wide use in third world countries where I'd expect the most need for these
straws? Anyone has more info on this?

------
DanBC
How many traditional straws do I need to use (and then just throw away, not
recycle) before the ecological benefits of a steel straw kick in?

~~~
tomjen3
Depends on the source of the straws (maybe the material can be sourced from
leftovers from some other production) and if you plan to let your grandchild
inherit it.

------
Tim-Boss
Cleaning and the stiffness/inflexibility of the whole thing are going to take
some getting used to! Not entirely convinced these will be taking off in a
massive way any time soon...

~~~
mc32
Maybe they could have the last few inches made of a rubberized/plastic
material which would slide over a lip (to ensure a seal for suction). This tip
would allow flexibility and would also avoid painful accidental biting on
metal.

~~~
Someone
Biting could be one of it least problems. Consider a scenario of a kid using
this in a car going over a speedbump.

------
Zhenya
My biggest fear with any of these hard straws is people chipping their
incisors.

These questions need to be answered:

[ _]How does this stainless-steel straw impact the environment compared to a
3-5 year supply of single use straws(on average per user)

[_]How is this any better than the other hard straws available?

[*]Why is stainless-steel the best material?

------
joksnet
Here is another one: [http://dx.com/multifunction-stainless-steel-straw-spoon-
pudd...](http://dx.com/multifunction-stainless-steel-straw-spoon-puddler-
silver-113471)

------
planckscnst
I have to think silicone straws would be much better for this. Theya are
flexible so you can stick them in your pocket or wallet, and they feel similar
to plastic straws.

------
georgecmu
I already have a reusable drinking straw made of metal
(<http://goo.gl/hkcmp>); how is this one different?

------
stewie2
Why do people use a straw? I never use one.

